# faux future



## Adelbert100 (Aug 12, 2004)

[font=&quot]I was wondering, does anybody else get stuff because you think it looks futuristic?[/font]

     [font=&quot]I bought a shirt that my sister said was ugly and looked liked an extra’s costume from Logan’s Run. I thought about it and realized the reason I got it was that it did look like a tunic of the future, if viewed from a 1970’s perspective. Or at least what TV and movies would have had us believe was the future.[/font]

 [font=&quot][/font]

*[font=&quot][/font]*


----------



## scalem X (Aug 12, 2004)

Well for myself I can't think of it, but I got a friend having a jacket that seemed to be some futuristic. It looked like one of Nasa's space suits the main color white and covered with patches here and there.

(Wahoo the first one to reply on this thread)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, my discman looks a bit like a flying saucer...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Adelbert100, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

As for buying stuff - actually, if it looks a little mediaeval or historical, then I'll buy it. 

I actually can't wait to visit India and buy some rather oriental-looking clothing.


----------



## Adelbert100 (Aug 13, 2004)

I, Brian    Have a good time in India. It's great. Remember that there is limited fabric choices and some of it very polyestery. If you have something special in mind think about bringing fabric with you.


----------



## Niff (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello All

 I'm addicted to gadgets. The more futuristic they look, the better. I just bought an iPod (need music) and one of those Roomba robot vacuum things. Not because I particularly care about my floors, but because I need a robot to do my biding.

 Niff


----------

